# Do you have to buy Apple Airport Extreme for wireless network?



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi,

I have a wireless network already working with a Dell Trumobile router. I have not had any problems with using the MacBook that my DD has with it. I was hoping to use it until it didn't work anymore. While adding another MBP to this network may just work fine as the MacBook did, I am wanting to add a printer and Apple is recommending I need the Airport Extreme, which is another $180. I am wondering if I really need it or if there is some other option.

Has anyone already resolved this type of issue for themselves in switching over from a win pc system to apple? I do have to keep one windows laptop on the system so whatever I work out has to accomodate both.

I also notice the salesperson said the Extreme is faster than the Airport Express which is less than a $100. The Airport Express is 1/2 the speed and only 75 ft range of use vs. 500ft w Extreme..they are recommending the Extreme. I am wondering do I need that large a range and, can someone who really wanted to, hack into my system from the street outside my house. I know, I surprise myself sometimes with the things I think of..lol. 

I am almost there with having the 'computer search and switch' behind me...in the home stretch...lol.

Thanks in advance.. 
adam


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I've had success with connecting MacBooks to Belkin and D-Link wireless routers using WPA security so I don't think an Airport Extreme is *required*. It might be recommended by some but not required. 

Peace...


----------



## drummerbull (Oct 24, 2006)

You don't have to have the Apple branded wireless router, any router will work just fine. They are simply trying to sell you something you don't need because you don't know any better.


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, easy to do, since I don't know any better. At least I know enough to come to the forums and ask before I buy it. [g]

So, is it possible that the new printer, will work with the 5yr old Dell router? The salesperson pretty much told me there wasn't a place to plug in the cable for the printer on my router. I was just looking at it and it has the powercord, it has a cable going from the router to the modem and it has four slots that look like where a telephone jack might fit into it. Maybe an oversized telephone plug outlet? How do you know if it will accept an Ethernet cable? I emailed Canon to see if they could answer how their printer connects, and this is what they had to say..

"The MP970 is a network unit that gives full functionality via Ethernet when connected to a wireless router. The MP970 itself does not have any type of wireless card in it so it must be used with a router. I am not sure if your router is wireless or not but the MP970 should work with 
any wireless router that has an Ethernet port on it."

So I did start to look up last night whether the ports on this router are ethernet or not, and I got distracted by an article about a security vulnerability on that Dell router, that because it is so old, Dell is not planning on making a patch for it. So I am wondering....if it is time to replace the router anyway? Maybe I should start another thread asking for what the best router is? Are they all as expensive as the Airport Extreme at $180.? It will actually cost me $165. with a discount.

Would you use a router that you knew had a security vulnerability that you couldn't fix?

Thanks for all your help..
adam


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

The Dell wireless router will have 3 or 4 Ethernet ports on the back. You plug an Ethernet cable from the printer to the router and once the networking configuration on the printer is complete, the printer will be on the network. 

Now, if you're "gun shy" about using the Dell wireless router, you can replace it with another wireless router and they should all have Ethernet ports you can use for connecting the printer.

Peace...


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Tom...I ordered a MacBookPro this morning and left off the Airport Extreme. I am going to give the Dell a try and see if I can get a little more time out of it.

Thanks very much..


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok. If you have questions about or need help with getting the printer up on your network, start a thread in the Networking forum and post the make/model number of the printer and wireless router you're using.

In the meantime, read the manual on setting up the networking functions on the printer and installing the Mac OS X print driver. I've configured some iMacs and a Mac-mini to print to a Netgear USB print server and had to install some different print drivers for the printer than came from the printer manufacturer.

Do you have any Windows machines in your network? If so, get those printing to the networked printer FIRST (so you know you have the printer up on the network ok), then we can tackle getting the right OS X printer drivers installed to support network printing to that printer. 

Good luck!

Peace...


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, I do have one Dell laptop that will remain on the wireless network at least until it dies. [g] So it will be a week or more before I get the new computer and printer. Once I get them I will start reading manuals and figuring out drivers and be back with questions, I am sure.

Thanks Tom!

adam


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

even though you dont need it i would recommend it..
i bought one.. and i love it..
it acts as an N router
a print server
and a NAS
so the whole deal works out pretty well for me


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello....

Well, I ordered and received the Mac and sure enough, it just started working right out of the box with my wireless network and still using the Dell router. I haven't installed the printer yet, so we shall see if I will get by with that one or will have to buy the airport. 

Going to be awhile before I can try to connect the printer.

adam


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great! :up:

Peace...


----------

